# help



## andreas (Mar 3, 2010)

View attachment 108


View attachment 109


View attachment 110




i was wondering if any one could plz help me sex my 5yr old leopard tortoies 

andreas:2wallbang::jump:


----------



## ilikebeardies (Mar 3, 2010)

look at their belly, if its curved it is male, if flat female. the males have a curved belly to mount the female.


----------



## andreas (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks will do is it by the hind legs or ???


----------



## ilikebeardies (Mar 3, 2010)

no its by their belly, right in the middle. run your hand along their shell and you will feel it dip in if its boy.


----------



## ilikebeardies (Mar 3, 2010)

oh let me know what they are. just out of interest. :lol2:


----------



## andreas (Mar 3, 2010)

its not egsactly in the middle but the bigger (savanhha) one has them and the smaller one (zion) has none ??? so i think i may need to swap the names around lol male and a female cool


----------



## ilikebeardies (Mar 3, 2010)

brilliant!!. thanks for letting me know.:2thumb:


----------

